# New Zippo butane lighter coming soon.



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

A local B&M showed me a prototype. Somewhat different shape, rounded at the top and bottom rather than rectangular. Silver colored as one would expect. Coming out this fall sometime. Wish I was smart enough to do a link over to zippoblu.com so folks could have a look-see at it.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool. I heard about this and I like the idea of a Zippo butane lighter.

As for making a link. All you need to do is highlight the text and click on the "Insert Link" button -- it's the one with a globe and a chain link. You then type in the URL and click OK.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I remember seeing this somewhere. I don't remember where but it does look a little different from the "usual" shaped Zippo. I would have to get the insert for my Zippo, because the new ones do not have the "Zippo" look!


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

*Thanks tekeeladude!*

I'll try to be less dumberer in the future! Just fyi it seems I recall that Zippo tried their luck with butane lighters in the past (from the 1970s-late '80s or thereabouts, before the Cigar Boom of '95) and discontinued production. They will likely do better this go-round, especially if competitvely priced.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Someone tell Squid, he will be really excited!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sounds pretty sweet!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn, man! I want one of those.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Labman said:


> Damn, man! I want one of those.


Me too! I wonder how much?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I've also seen those zippo butane inserts that fit into your existing zippo lighter.

http://www4.shopping.com/xPC-Zippo_Z_Plus_Torch_Flame_Lighter_Insert_for_Zippo

I don't have any idea if they work well or not, but if you had a sentimental zippo, it might be an option.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I've also seen those zippo butane inserts that fit into your existing zippo lighter.
> 
> http://www4.shopping.com/xPC-Zippo_Z_Plus_Torch_Flame_Lighter_Insert_for_Zippo
> 
> I don't have any idea if they work well or not, but if you had a sentimental zippo, it might be an option.


I have one of the inserts and it works quite well...probably as good as an average (not incredibly expensive) torch. I lot of B&M's have them hiding behind the counter if you look carefully. I paid $12.99 for mine....

http://www.magic25filter.com/z_plus_zippo_lighter_case_replacement_torch_flame.html


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Cool. I'm gonna have to have one of those. Thanks for the link!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I may buy one just to have one...I'll stick with my rusty trusty zplus in a traditional zippo case


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I love my Z-Plus, but that new Zippo looks cool! I've been watching a few of them on e-bay, but haven't wanted to pay the price they are going for.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice...I may have to put thqat on my to do list. Maybe Stog can get the manufacturer to allow us to "sample" them.


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

I've been using a couple of Z-Plus replacements for my Zippos for about 2 years and they are excellent. I strongly recommend them. 

I just wish they had the smaller Zippo sized ones for some of my others.


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks cool. Thanks for the link. I'll probably get one just for the flint-and-wheel lighting mechanism. I hope they do themes (sports teams, military, hobbies, etc...) on these like they do their traditional lighters. Or at least offer that type of specialization, but I doubt it since the lighter is one unit and not just an insert like the old-school fuel lighters. Ah well, a little boy can dream, can't he? No? *sigh* Alright then. I'll keep carrying my solid brass Zippo with z-plus insert.

Later,
T


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

MinuteWithTravis said:


> Looks cool. Thanks for the link. I'll probably get one just for the flint-and-wheel lighting mechanism. I hope they do themes (sports teams, military, hobbies, etc...) on these like they do their traditional lighters. Or at least offer that type of specialization, but I doubt it since the lighter is one unit and not just an insert like the old-school fuel lighters. Ah well, a little boy can dream, can't he? No? *sigh* Alright then. I'll keep carrying my solid brass Zippo with z-plus insert.
> 
> Later,
> T


I thought the same thing about the themed cases.  Eh, either way I'm sure it will be a pretty sweet lighter!


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

With their traditional lighters, Zippo will customize them utilizing just about any logo/theme you'd like, with a minimum order of fifty units. I had no idea of this until visiting the Zippo Lighter/Case Knife Museum in Bradford Pa. about four years ago.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Brian D. said:


> With their traditional lighters, Zippo will customize them utilizing just about any logo/theme you'd like, with a minimum order of fifty units. I had no idea of this until visiting the Zippo Lighter/Case Knife Museum in Bradford Pa. about four years ago.


Well, that begs the question...how long until we can get a CIGAR LIVE special edition butane Zippo!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Well, that begs the question...how long until we can get a CIGAR LIVE special edition butane Zippo!


You can count me in for TWO!


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I want at least one too!


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

That would be cool, but let's make sure this new product isn't an 'Edsel' first!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

This sounds sweet


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

Brian D. said:


> That would be cool, but let's make sure this new product isn't an 'Edsel' first!


I think they were referring to a regular zippo, like ASC recently did and ASP has been doing for years. But what do I know? I'm just your average white guy.

Later,
T


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

MinuteWithTravis said:


> I think they were referring to a regular zippo, like ASC recently did and ASP has been doing for years. But what do I know? I'm just your average white guy.
> 
> Later,
> T


I got the last ASC zippo that was just offered...beautiful...

A CL zippo in brass would be sweet


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

The design looks neat, but I wonder if the flint ignition will eventually clog the burner jets?


----------



## MrNatural (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great!can't wait to try one out


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

Latest gossip says the new Zippo product will hit the stores in August, after the RTDA show, retailing for $39.95. This sort of intel usually turns out to be less than accurate whenever I catch wind of it, though, so guess it's wait 'n' see time.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Again, sorry to bring up an old thread, but I have one of these "new" Zippo Blu lighters that I just don't like. I got it from a Marlboro promotion so I paid zip for it.

I will send it *free* to the first person to reply on this thread that they want it. I will send a PM back and I can get your address to send it probably Monday (only CONUS-sorry). I am leaving for work now and will not be back until after 7pm so don't worry when I don't respond right away. I can also send/post photos if anyone likes.

(I hope this is ok to put this here. Being the new guy can often get one into trouble...)


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Again, sorry to bring up an old thread, but I have one of these "new" Zippo Blu lighters that I just don't like. I got it from a Marlboro promotion so I paid zip for it.
> 
> I will send it *free* to the first person to reply on this thread that they want it. I will send a PM back and I can get your address to send it probably Monday (only CONUS-sorry). I am leaving for work now and will not be back until after 7pm so don't worry when I don't respond right away. I can also send/post photos if anyone likes.
> 
> (I hope this is ok to put this here. Being the new guy can often get one into trouble...)


I'll take it, if you don't mind. 
I've been wanting this lighter for awhile now.


----------



## Wooden Indian Tobacco (Oct 7, 2007)

*zippo's 'Edsel'*



Brian D. said:


> That would be cool, but let's make sure this new product isn't an 'Edsel' first!


So i checked these out at the RTDA this year, and i have a couple of problems with them. 1) Flint ignition and burners should not be used together. The number one problem i see with "burner" type lighters is dirty injectors, putting a flint that produces dust next to one seems to me to be an inherent design flaw. 2) The flint wheel itself seems to push to the side when you push on it. giving it a cheap feel. 3) When i close a zippo I expect the trademark click, when i open a dupont i expect a ping. the "blue" makes a "thunk" when closed, not very attractive. I was really expecting a higher quality product from a company with such a great reputation for lasting quality.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

I like a zippo with a z-plus insert much better.


----------



## Wooden Indian Tobacco (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah i use one of those myself, and i love it.....u would think zippo would come out with their own version


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

These are okay; I got one for free from Marlboro, but I've seen them run for around $50 elsewhere. They have a nice fuel tank, but often times, I have problems with the consistency of the flame. Not too big of a problem, but I've seen nicer lighters for alot less money.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Someone tell Squid, he will be really excited!


talking about squid where is he havent seen a post by him in nearly ....errr well a long time


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I use a Zippo with a butane insert. No flint to deal with. Works well for me


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

I bought a Zippo butane lighter about 10 years ago. Still in the box. Put it away with my collection.

Roscoe


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i got that zippo blue and it has a generic feel to it. it feels like a joke compared to the original zippos. it looks good but performs shite. there is no flame adjust. the flint wheel feels dirty. i hate the feel of the flint wheel. it makes me want to wash my hands after every use.

i would highly suggest avoiding the zippo blue. get a xikar for roughly the same price.:wazzapp:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

check it out, trades considered.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t11877-zippo-blue-trade.html


----------

